# EUGH: Beleidigungen muessen weltweit geloescht werden



## DKK007 (4. Oktober 2019)

Der EUGH hat in einem Verfahren gegen Facebook entschieden, dass gemeldete Beleidigungen in sozialen Netzwerken weltweit gelöscht werden müssen.

Außerdem muss nach einer Meldung mit automatisierten Suchverfahren nach inhaltlich ähnlichen Beleidigungen gesucht und dise ebenfalls entfernt werden. 

EuGH: Facebook muss Beleidigungen auch weltweit loeschen | heise online

Rechtswidrige Beleidigung: Facebook muss suchen und loeschen | tagesschau.de


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (4. Oktober 2019)

Also innerhalb der EU kann man das sicher einfordern und umsetzen. Aber außerhalb?
Dort hat der EUGH doch gar nichts zu melden.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Außerdem muss nach einer Meldung mit automatisierten Suchverfahren nach inhaltlich ähnlichen Beleidigungen gesucht und diese ebenfalls entfernt werden.


Nur vom selben Verursacher oder (weltweit) pauschal von allen - also quasi ein Beleidigungs(Zensur)Filter?

Prinzipiell ist es natürlich gut und recht, wenn man juristisch gegen Beleidigungen & Hetze vorgehen kann und auch die Plattformbetreiber in die Pflicht genommen werden,
aber dieses Urteil trägt dennoch einen Hauch von "China" in sich...


----------



## shootme55 (4. Oktober 2019)

Das hat überhaupt keinen Hauch von China. Hier wird einfach mal für Plattformen wie Facebook die gleiche Messlatte angelegt wie in der Zeitung oder im Wirtshaus. Man kann nicht eine öffentliche Plattform mit Gewinnabsicht betreiben, auf der Millionen ihre "Meinung" publizieren und sich dann jeder Verantwortung über den Inhalt entziehen. 

Ehrlich gesagt halte ich die korrekte Umsetzung des Urteils für unmöglich, aber zumindest ist damit der Rahmen geschaffen, dass sich Facebook in diesem Bereich bemühen muss. 

Ich wurde auch schon als linker Hund, Vaterlandsverräter (ähnlich wie bei der ausschlaggebenden Klage einer bekannten Österreicherin) und ignoranter Vollidiot beschimpft weil ich die Aussagen einer österreichischen populistischen Tageszeitung in Zweifel gezogen habe, die sich wenige Stunden später tatsächlich als falsch herausgestellt haben. Die Meldungen stehn heute noch unter dem Artikel, der übrigens weder gelöscht, noch korrigiert, noch dementiert wurde. Im Print-Medium gab es wenigstens eine Richtigstellung.

Die Frage ist ob das Urteil auch auf dieses Forum anzuwenden ist, weil dann werden spätestens beim Start der nächsten Navi-Generation und dem damit aufkommenden Fanboykrieg die Admins und Mods viel zu tun bekommen.


----------



## DKK007 (4. Oktober 2019)

Wobei solche Aussagen wie oben eher durch ein paar Nazis im WPW-Bereich fallen.


----------



## RyzA (4. Oktober 2019)

SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> Also innerhalb der EU kann man das sicher einfordern und umsetzen. Aber außerhalb?
> Dort hat der EUGH doch gar nichts zu melden.


Das sehe ich auch so. Wie wollen sie das durchsetzen?


----------



## Research (4. Oktober 2019)

China, Nordkorea ,Russland, Random Socialist State, Random Islamik State, gefällt das.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (4. Oktober 2019)

Hier ist ein aktueller Artikel zu dem Thema:

Linktext

Sollte man dieses Urteil weltweit umsetzen wollen und sich den Aufwand ersparen, z.B. alle weltweiten Postings aller Nutzer auf FB auf etwaige Hasspostings und Schimpfwörter zu durchsuchen, kommt man bei den Sozialen Medien nicht um eine Blacklist mit allen problematischen Wörtern / Ausdrücken / Begriffen herum:

Soll heißen, sobald ein dementsprechendes Wort bei z.B. einem FB Posting eingetippt wird und man auf "Posten" drückt, wird es (automatisch) nicht in den Text übernommen, oder es erscheint eine Meldung (z.B. "Dieser Test enthält unzulässige Ausdrücke und kann nicht veröffentlicht werden.")

Ob diese Art der Vorzensur zu weit geht, oder ob man dies gut findet, muss jeder für sich selbst Entscheiden.
Wäre aber für die Betreiber die einfachste und schnellste Möglichkeit, Hass, Hetze und Kraftausdrücke zu bekämpfen.


----------



## Spexxos (4. Oktober 2019)

Ich sehs schon kommen. Ein Post von mir um 2010 (?) rum: "Der weiße ***** Wumbaba - Tolles Buch, hat aber nicht wirklich was mit Negern zu tun".  Ja, sowas in dann wohl in Zukunft auch böse Hassrede?

Edit1: Oh hey, ich sehe ja auch PCGH zensiert das kleine Wörtchen, aber natürlich nicht den Plural.


----------



## Research (4. Oktober 2019)

Und hier gleich ein Beispiel für diesen zu bekämpfenden Hass:
NYC threatens $250K fine for calling someone ‘illegal,’ threatening to contact ICE


> [FONT=&quot]esidents of New York City who use terms like "illegal alien" could face a quarter-million-dollar fine, officials say.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]The city's Commission on Human Rights announced late last week that people who use such terms "with intent to demean, humiliate or harass a person" or who harass someone with "limited English proficiency" may be fined up to $250,000.[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]"Threatening to call ICE when motivated by discrimination, derogatory use of the term 'illegal alien,' and discrimination based on limited English proficiency are unlawful discriminatory treatment under the NYC Human Rights Law," the commission said.[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Telling someone to "speak English" or "go back to your country" is also a violation, according to the new guidance.[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]"Fines of up to $250,000 can be assessed for each act of willful discrimination," the commission says.[/FONT]



Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm.

Hatespeech. Alles was den Kommunisten nicht passt. Alles Nazis außer ich.


----------



## DKK007 (4. Oktober 2019)

SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> Hier ist ein aktueller Artikel zu dem Thema:
> 
> Linktext
> 
> ...



Falsch. Denn sowohl das Gesetz, als auch das Urteil besagen, dass nicht aktiv gesucht werden muss, sondern nur nach Meldung.

Auch ist es kein Problem weltweit Beleidigungen zu löschen. Die Zahl der chinesischen Internetnutzer, die auf deutsch Leute aus Deutschland beleidigen sollte doch gegen Null tendieren. 
Von Übersetzungen steht im Urteil nichts.


----------



## Research (4. Oktober 2019)

Nun, ich bin zuversichtlich dich auch mit Bildern beleidigen zu können.


----------



## DKK007 (4. Oktober 2019)

Dann müssen halt diese nach Meldung entfernt werden.


----------



## Research (4. Oktober 2019)

Magst du Winnie the Puh?
Oder Piglett?


----------



## bynemesis (4. Oktober 2019)

Damals vor 10-17 Jahren war das Internet besser.


----------



## Quat (4. Oktober 2019)

Ach deshalb ist Deutschland da schon einen Schritt weiter. Ich hab mich schon gefragt, was das soll.
Einfach die Beleidigung als Sachbezogen deklarieren und es ist keine mehr.
Die Herrschaftsrasse muß jetzt nur noch lernen, wie man richtig beleidigt, damit man nicht mehr beleidigt.


----------



## Alreech (4. Oktober 2019)

Das bedeutet wenn z.B. ein türkischer Präsident beleidigt wird - ihm z.B. in einem Gedicht Sex mit landwirtschaftlichen Nutztieren unterstellt wird - und ein türkisches Gericht das als Beleidigung wertet muss das dann in Deutschland von Facebook gelöscht werden, auch wenn deutsche Gerichte sagen es wäre Satire ?


----------



## Oberst Klink (4. Oktober 2019)

Mit dem Urteil ist der Willkür beim Umgang mit Kommentaren auf öffentlichen Plattformen wie Twitter, Faceboom & Co. Tür und Tor geöffnet. Die Grenze zwischen Kritik und Beleidigungen ist fließend und oftmals Sache der Interpretation. Wenn den Plattformen Geldstrafen drohen, wird einfach alles gelöscht was im Zweifel als Beleidigung aufgefasst werden könnte. Und in der heutigen Zeit sind sowieso viele sehr dünnhäutig und fassen alles als Beleidigung auf, was nicht in ihr Weltbild passt. Wer sowas gutheißt, kann nicht ganz klar im Kopf sein!


----------



## Andrej (4. Oktober 2019)

Research schrieb:


> Hatespeech. Alles was den Kommunisten nicht passt. Alles Nazis außer ich.



Die Kommunisten und Sozialisten haben es dir Echt angetan! Haben sie etwa nicht zurück gerufen? Haben Sie den wenigstens verhütet und Vaseline benutzt?
Unter dem Führer und anderen "rechten" Regierungsformen gab es natürlich mehr Meinungsfreiheit!

Ich persönlich sehe solche Verbote eher kritisch. Vorallem wenn nicht klar ist, was als Beleidigung gilt und was nicht.
Als das Böhmermann Gedicht veröffentlicht wurde, haben sich die Leute sehr für solch eine Art der Meinungsfreiheit eingesetzt.
Jetzt wo es aber um sie geht, dann kann  man diese auch beschneiden. Dabei ist es vollkommen egal, wie jemand beleidigt wird, ob in Form eines Gedichts oder einfach so. Weil hier bestimmt auch einige auf Satire verweisen werden.

Eine Beleidigung der eigenen Person sollte man aushalten können, bei der Mutter und Verwandten sieht es schon anderes aus.


----------



## Research (4. Oktober 2019)

Jupp, nennt sich Steuern. Oder unkontrollierte Einwanderung. Oder Zerstörung von Bildung, Rechtssystem, Infrastruktur...

Je nachdem wen man fragt: Peak Weimar.

Das dann meist im sozialistischen  oder im national-sozialistischem Höllenloch endet.
Letztendlich alles Faschisten. Ich sehe da nur in den Todeszahlen Unterschiede.

Und solche Gesetze, mit nicht definierten, sich ständig ändernden, "fluiden" "DEFINITIONEN" sind nur ein weiterer Schritt dahin.
Ich muss nicht ausgeraubt, ermordet, verhungert oder gefoltert worden sein um sowas nicht zu mögen.

Wir haben Gesetze. Unsere eigenen die teils schlecht/gut genug sind.
Nun auch noch mehr von außen aka EU?
Noch undemokratischer geht es nicht.

Und dann wie in meinem ersten Post die anderen Staaten um uns herum.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (4. Oktober 2019)

Niemand möchte beleidigt werden. Doch mußten wir Beleidigungen, Demütigungen und Vorurteile bisher widerstandslos ertragen, denn es hat einfach niemanden interessiert.
Gott sei Dank sind jetzt die Vips da und die Politik kann nicht mit ansehen, wenn sie etwa beleidigt werden. Das muß weltweit gelöscht werden, die Urheber enthauptet!
Und was keine Beleidigung ist, das wird halt zu einer gemacht:
New York City passes fine of to $250,000 for using the term 'illegal alien' - AOL News


----------



## DKK007 (4. Oktober 2019)

Alreech schrieb:


> Das bedeutet wenn z.B. ein türkischer Präsident beleidigt wird - ihm z.B. in einem Gedicht Sex mit landwirtschaftlichen Nutztieren unterstellt wird - und ein türkisches Gericht das als Beleidigung wertet muss das dann in Deutschland von Facebook gelöscht werden, auch wenn deutsche Gerichte sagen es wäre Satire ?



Die Türkei ist eine Diktatur und nicht in der EU.


----------



## Research (4. Oktober 2019)

Bis vor kurzem sollte die Türkei dringend in die EU.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (4. Oktober 2019)

Research schrieb:


> Bis vor kurzem sollte die Türkei dringend in die EU.


In der Diktatur gibts darüber aber erst mal ein Referendum.


----------



## DKK007 (5. Oktober 2019)

Online-Beschimpfungen gegen Kuenast: Kanzlei zeigt Berliner Richter an | heise online


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. Oktober 2019)

Andrej schrieb:


> Ich persönlich sehe solche Verbote eher kritisch. Vorallem wenn nicht klar ist, was als Beleidigung gilt und was nicht.


Welche Meinung kann man nicht formulieren, ohne dabei auch nur in den Verdacht einer Beleidigung zu kommen?
Das ist doch absurd. Jede harte Kritik kann man angemessen formulieren. Ich halte z.B Merkels Klimapolitik für eine
reine Katastrophe. Sie hat bewusst die Energiewende sabotiert. Das kann man völlig ohne Beleidigung ausdrücken.
Wo ist also das verdammte Problem?


----------



## DKK007 (5. Oktober 2019)

Wobei in der heute-show auch die aktuelle Strategie gegen Hasskommentare der Bundesregierung vorgestellt wurde: 
Langsames Internet.
Bisher scheint man das auch recht konsequent umzusetzen. 

Jetzt weiß man auch, warum in Ostdeutschland, wo es  die größte Naziquote gibt der Internetausbau so schlecht ist.
Schließlich sind 92% der Hasskommentare rechtsextrem.


----------



## INU.ID (5. Oktober 2019)

*Es wurden zahlreiche Beiträge wegen Spam/OT [und BS] entfernt. Bitte bleibt beim Thema.*


----------



## Bongripper666 (5. Oktober 2019)

shootme55 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist ob das Urteil auch auf dieses Forum anzuwenden ist, weil dann werden spätestens beim Start der nächsten Navi-Generation und dem damit aufkommenden Fanboykrieg die Admins und Mods viel zu tun bekommen.


Dann könnte man das Forum auch endlich wieder richtig nutzen. Wäre absolut dafür.


----------



## Research (5. Oktober 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Online-Beschimpfungen gegen Kuenast: Kanzlei zeigt Berliner Richter an | heise online



Jo. Müllpresse eben.
Das Pressesterben kann nicht schnell genug gehen.


----------

